

"25 Years of Pixar Animation" (video) - yousafkh
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/03/pixar-animation-has-now-achieved-25.html

======
BoppreH
A very good video, but I think it would be fair to explain it's not official.
I clicked thinking it was something along the lines of IBM's 100.

